# Breeders in Ohio



## luvformaltese (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello everyone! I was wanting some information on breeders in Ohio. If you are a breeder or know one in Ohio please message me I am looking for puppies!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't have any info, but have you done a search on SM under breeders? Or, on the front page of SM there's a short list of breeders as a start. Good luck - I'm sure you'll get some good info.


----------



## luvformaltese (Dec 16, 2006)

I am new at SM and not sure how to search on it yet! Im sure I will learn though! Thanks and if you hear of any IM me! Thanks Alot


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We just had a thread on breeders in Ohio.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=18121

Abbey's Mom mentions she got her in Ohio. Why don't you pm her?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks, Marj - you're always so good with finding this helpful information.


















And on a side note - I would LOVE to see Lady in one of Sassy's creations. Bet she'd be breakin' some hearts!


----------

